# Homemade Peppermint Horse Muffins



## MIEventer

Mmmm, I got on a "baking" kick the other night, and decided to make Horse Treats for Nelson's Barn Buddies.

They are easy peasy!!!! All you need is:

Preheat Oven to 350

1 small/mini Muffin Tin (Mine makes 24)
3 Cups of Flour
3 Cups of Uncooked Oats (Oatmeal)
1 Cup of Brown Sugar
1 1/2 Cup of Water (Add as needed)
3/4 Cup of Molasus
Bag of Roun Peppermints.

Mix all together as well as you can, not leaving any loose materials in mixing bowl. Add Water or Malusus as needed. You can make them darker if you want - your choice.

Scoop them into your Mini Muffin Tin, and bake for about 15 - 20 minutes, until they are not mooshy to the touch - lol..if that's a word 

While they are baking, take your peppermints, and a hammer, and break in 1/2 softly. Hit middle of peppermint with hammer...tap until it breaks in half.

As soon as you pull the Muffins out of the oven, quikly pace the Peppermint halves onto, so that when they cool, they cool with the peppermint, making the peppermint stuck solid inside so it doesn't fall off.

And voila:







I put mine in cute metal buckets, lined with xmassy gift paper, and wrote the names of those whom Nelson wanted to give them to *His barn buddies*




Great, cheap gift idea


----------



## HalfPass

Okay way cool!
I was thinking of doing something like that too. And of course a few picstures for some of my buddies that I have taken over the last show season.
Very good Idea and I love love love the little metal buckets! Where did you get them???
HP


----------



## MIEventer

I got the metal buckets at a local craft store, they were on sale 1/2 off from $5.00, so I got them super cheap 

These make great gifts!


----------



## HalfPass

very cool!
I think I may just do this.... closeer to christmas tho...
hp


----------



## HNS101

lol i just made some and my horse loves em i'm gonna make some more for 
x-mas presents for my horsey friends  thanks for the idea!!!!!!!


----------



## equiniphile

Great idea! Might have to try that....


----------



## horseluver2435

This looks perfect for our barn christmas party!  Thanks for posting the recipe!


----------



## CinderEve

That is super cute!


----------



## MIEventer

You are welcome everyone  Enjoy!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Awesome idea. I might start cooking some up! Thanks for the recipe


----------



## Carleen

Fantastic idea! I might just have to make some.


----------



## equestrian

What an awesome idea! I'm going to do this for some of the girls at my barn. Thanks for posting this!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I assume by Molasus you mean molasses?


----------



## Heatherloveslottie

Haha wow, agree with everyone else, I'm going to have to make some now!


----------



## MIEventer

I cannot wait to hear about everyone's homemade Peppermint Muffins! 

They made a big hit at the barn  You can also add a couple of Human Treats in the mix as well  Candy Canes, or Christmas Hershey Kisses, or whatever you want


----------



## sandy2u1

I did your recipe and my cookies came out great! Instead of using the muffin tin, I used a good pan in the shapes of gingerbread men and snowflakes. On the gingerbread men, I cut the peppermint in fourths and put two on each man like buttons. Super cute! Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## ptvintage

Thank you for posting this, I'm going to have to do this. Great gift idea!

sandy2u1, that is adorable!


----------



## MIEventer

sandy2u1 said:


> I did your recipe and my cookies came out great! Instead of using the muffin tin, I used a good pan in the shapes of gingerbread men and snowflakes. On the gingerbread men, I cut the peppermint in fourths and put two on each man like buttons. Super cute! Thanks for the recipe.


 
OMG! I hope you got pictures! That sounds absolutely adorable!

~~~

So how did everyone's treats turn out?


----------



## IHeartTommy

thats a really good idea i'm going to make some horse treats for the other horses at our barn for xmas and this is the recipe i found online and i think they sound adorable!


Horsies Kisses

¾ Cup molasses
1 cup horse feed
1 cup oats or dry oatmeal
¾ cup peanut butter
Tin foil

Mix all ingredients. Roll into balls. Wrap in tin foil and shape like a Hershey’s kiss. Place in freezer overnight.

I love your recipe too I think I may make some of those to and put them in a little mini basket or bucket for the horses with the other treats i'm making. great idea! =]


----------

